# Who made this camelback?



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 20, 2022)

Any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 20, 2022)

fork looks like a Rollfast


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 20, 2022)

Seat post cluster, what we can see of it, has a Westfield look, and Westfield did produce some chrome plated forks; better pictures perhaps?


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 20, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Seat post cluster, what we can see of it, has a Westfield look, and Westfield did produce some chrome plated forks; better pictures perhaps?



I'll have to get some, I will tomorrow, I just posted on a whim tonight.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 21, 2022)

This might help


----------



## Mercian (Apr 21, 2022)

Hi, @Machine Age Victim 

I know nothing more than this, from Popular Mechanics 1917. (And that's not to say it's a 1917 bike, just the company existed then). 

But I'm sure someone better qualified will be along shortly....






Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2022)

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/red-wing.1704/


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 21, 2022)

No crank pin would lead me to believe DD cranks and chainring. Certainly looks like a Westfield-built New England Bicycle Co. bicycle.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 22, 2022)

Westfield.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 22, 2022)

Just noticed the _uncommon_ *24*-*tooth* chain ring front sprocket; should make a Westfield bicycle easier to pedal.


> _“They’re real men’s models, not juvenile wheels”._



Not sure if the smaller 24-tooth chain ring front sprocket was more prevalent on juvenile bikes; perhaps measure the frame size?


----------



## Mercian (Apr 23, 2022)

And if Westfield, there's a good chance there is a serial number under the bb, which will help date it more exactly.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 23, 2022)

Here's more pictures, really a nice bike


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 23, 2022)

Could be a 1930-H, as about that time Westfield may have provided chrome plated forks (maybe they’re nickel not chrome); but the H-font size looks off, and the fender style also looks older.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 26, 2022)

Hi @Machine Age Victim 

Sorry, I missed your reply.

I suspect it's 1917.

As @Archie Sturmer said, Westfield used H in 1930, but not in this font. Below you can see the sans-serif H used on 1930 frames. 

Photo credit @OZ1972  from this discussion: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-motorbike-what-year.200366/#post-1361114





I only have one photo example of a 1917 Westfield H, and that is with serif's, like yours.

Photo Credy @10~18kustoms from this discussion: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1917-deluxe-flyer-motobike.189594/





The H on your frame is smaller, but I only have the one example, so I can't tell if thisis a usual variation. As @Archie Sturmer says, features of the bike look older than 1930.

This style of chain ring was available on Westfield bikes from the mid teens through to the early 1930's.









						Odd duck, Chinook from portland OR | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Came across this yesterday, f.p. Keenan co. Chinook from portland OR , I was attracted to it being the from the place I was born.  Thinking 20s never heard of it. Maybe someone in the cabe world might have a bit of info.  Much appreciated.  Cheers




					thecabe.com
				




It's a shame the rear hub isn't there, it would have helped the dating.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Apr 26, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Machine Age Victim
> 
> Sorry, I missed your reply.
> 
> ...



Awesome! I'm sure it's a 1917 then, haven't checked if it's 26" or 28" wheels yet. Thank you


----------

